# Locust?



## 3fordasho (Oct 14, 2013)

I think this is Honey Locust, but the leaves seem differently shaped than others I've come across.
No thorns.  Bark seems a bit off too.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 14, 2013)

My honey locust looked like raw salmon when I split it, the bark was also a bit different...... But I'm not sure what you have, I'm just sayin......


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 14, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> My honey locust looked like raw salmon when I split it, the bark was also a bit different...... But I'm not sure what you have, I'm just sayin......


 

That's what I'm thinking too, the wood color is off, the leaves are a little too big and pointy, bark has too much "potatoe chip" texture...  There were locust like seed pods around, but instead of the long bean like pods they were rather short and fat.


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 14, 2013)

thats not honey locust but no clue what it is


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 14, 2013)

looked up Black Ash and that seems to be close.

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/trees_shrubs/deciduous/blackash.html


----------



## curber (Oct 14, 2013)

leaves look like walnut to me...


----------



## woodsman416 (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like black locust to me.


----------



## Lakeside (Oct 14, 2013)

I do not know what it is either , but I do not think it is either type of the locust.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 14, 2013)

The leaves are throwing me off.  They're not locust leaves. Could it be a fruit wood of some kind?  Cherry or  hackberry?


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 14, 2013)

Now that I've bruised up the bark moving the rounds, I'm thinking honey locust, the redish brown just under the bark is just like other honey locust I've previously processed.  The rounds I split yesterday have dried enough to reveal the typical honey locust salmon color.   The leaves really had me wondering.


----------



## Lakeside (Oct 14, 2013)

Does it smell like Honey ?  the stuff I had did have a sweet scent.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 14, 2013)

curber said:


> leaves look like walnut to me...


I think it may be walnut also.


----------



## Applesister (Oct 14, 2013)

Kentucky coffee tree for $20.00


----------



## Applesister (Oct 14, 2013)

I have no clue...Ive never seen it. Just know it has similar seed pods. And the leaves look like it.


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 15, 2013)

Applesister said:


> I have no clue...Ive never seen it. Just know it has similar seed pods. And the leaves look like it.


 

Hmm, might have a winner here, the description of coffeetree seed pods were right on with what I found on the ground.
The leaves have the right shape and size, and I'm in the small part of MN were they're known to be found....


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 15, 2013)

Applesister said:


> Kentucky coffee tree for $20.00


 

We have a winner!   After googling some pics of coffeetree bark/pods/leaves it appears to be a match.


----------



## Jon1270 (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks to be good stuff by the numbers -- similar to ash in density and green moisture content.


----------



## hiites (Oct 15, 2013)

3fordasho said:


> We have a winner!   After googling some pics of coffeetree bark/pods/leaves it appears to be a match.


 Cut through a twig at an angle. Kentucky coffeetree should have salmon colored pith.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Oct 15, 2013)

Hop hornbeam ?


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 15, 2013)

Applesister said:


> Kentucky coffee tree for $20.00


 Good call, I think that's what it is, in fact after googling the images of the bark and leaves it looks exact. Can't you make a decent cup of java with the pods?


----------



## Jason Hall (Oct 18, 2013)

Is that wood vey light weight?? It looks like what I was told is ButterNut or White Wallnut. Does it drop green nuts that look like a oval shaped black wallnut?? The inner part looks just like butternut, I have a couple of those trees in my yard here in Mid Michigan.


----------



## Bret Chase (Oct 18, 2013)

woodsman416 said:


> Looks like black locust to me.



that is nothing like a black locust... bark is all wrong, and BL wood is yellow..


----------



## Stax (Oct 19, 2013)

That last bark shot looks like the locust family to me.  How about another shot of the bark a little farther away?  Also, give it the nose test.  I always say BL has a "sweet, farm smell"...lol.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm sorry but that is not black locust....BL is yellow behind the bark and has distinct criss cross lines on the bark....
This is black locust in the back of the truck.... This is honey locust on the floor .....


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 19, 2013)

Not black or honey locust but Kentucky Coffeetree.  Closely related to locust which is why there are similar features.
Seed pod pic:


----------

